
Opening the window in your home will not flush out the chemicals in the air - dnetesn
https://phys.org/news/2020-02-window-home-flush-chemicals-air.html
======
ncmncm
It is really hard to interpret this. Opening the windows doesn't make the
chemicals flee to the walls to wait out the exposure, or stop outgassing from
surfaces. It seems like what matters is how long you leave the windows open,
but it doesn't say how long they did. There ought to be a half-life of the
surface reservoir for each chemical. They should say what they found it to be.

------
jobigoud
The only way I can think this "chemicals are clinging to the walls" could
happen is if during their experiments the air outside the house was colder.
Then when opening the windows it would have flowed in and maybe pushed the
sparser air to the sides, while they were sampling.

------
terrycody
This is not making any sense.

